# A few new pictures of "Star" :)



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Been a tad busy looking after the new pup, need to train her to get into her new crate, working on that now. Anyway some new pictures of her to share with you all 



























































































always1more


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's gorgeous! :001_wub:


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you portiaa, we are over the moon with her


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Aawww shes so fluffy i love her !!!!


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

She is Superash, I'm certainly going to have to keep on top of brushing her


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Great pics thanks she is lovely my fav breed have owned six:thumbup:


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you Sue 

They are such a loyal breed, and everything you teach them it stays in their head


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I love her half white ear.

Ps. Was she BAER hearing tested? Not that she is deaf (unilateral or bilateral), but it is more common on dogs with alot of white on the head or white ears. All of mine were tested as puppies, all ok.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

always1more said:


> Thank you Sue
> 
> They are such a loyal breed, and everything you teach them it stays in their head


Have you had BCs before?at the moment I have a foster who is an ex working boy don't suppose he will move out think this will be his home now.I bore people with my BC talk I see there faces go blank thinking here she goes again, at the moment I have 5 oldie BCs:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

shes beautiful i love the white patch on her ear...keep us updated with her


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

yep definetly a wee smasher youv'e got there. we had bc's when i was younger and lived at home. they are fab dogs look forward to hearing loads of stories and seeing some smashing pics. 

thought id'e share and show a pic of my friends b/c mollie.


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Shes gorgoues and very cheeky looking:thumbup:


----------



## rik6230 (Oct 14, 2011)

She is beautiful and great pictures.


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

she is adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

star is stunning lovely pictures and lovely doggie


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

as if people on here werent puppy broody enough already 

she is adorable! <3


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a pretty puppy Star is, gorgeous, wishing you all the best with her._


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Awww really nice reply's here, thank you so much for taking you're time to have a look in 

I'm a bit camera crazy so I'll warn you now there will be plenty more pictures to follow. This morning I've got little miss cheeky going into her new crate for the 1st time, will try some more with her this afternoon 

Yes I've had 2 before Sue and before the B/C's I had a Jack Russell who was daft as a brush 

No she wasn't ear tested but her hearing seems fine Oenoke, she's hearing the geese in the sky and also spotting them with her eye's so I am hoping she's spot on 100%.

featherd bird lover that picture is superb, lovely looking Collie 

always1more


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

So cute  I want her


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you CatPatrol 

She's being naughty today, she has now become a gardener and digging holes in the garden 

Everytime I go for the camera to record her she runs off lol


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

I think she's found a hobby.


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah I think so to lol.

I've tried keeping her occupied, she's doing it when I'm not out there with her. Like she wants all our attention. It might get better in a few weeks when I'm allowed to take her for walks, we shall see 

My last Border used to dig a bit


----------



## Tillabrador (Oct 22, 2011)

peanut651 said:


> shes beautiful i love the white patch on her ear...keep us updated with her


Yes agreed ^__^

Great pictures, keep them coming! :biggrin:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

what a stunning fluffy puppy, can i have her,
michelle x


----------



## always1more (Sep 24, 2011)

harrys_mum said:


> what a stunning fluffy puppy, can i have her,
> michelle x


YES 

Though you may not want to when I make my new post shortly lol  x


----------

